# Wellness Cat food



## Potterhead34 (Nov 28, 2015)

Does anyone know the crude protein / fat on wellness complete health cat food it seems like a good choice cause the first ingredient is deboned chicken


----------



## Potterhead34 (Nov 28, 2015)

Here's a photo http://d1rgby1m7uuvjr.cloudfront.net/is/catalog/49246._AC_SY400_V1445877802_.jpg


----------



## Potterhead34 (Nov 28, 2015)

http://www.chewy.com/cat/blue-buffalo-indoor-health-chicken/dp/32093

What about this one 32% protein and 15% crude fat


----------



## Hawthorne2145 (Oct 24, 2015)

I use Wellness Complete Health Indoor Health
Here's a link to acceptable cat foods for hedgehogs: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/CatFoodChart6.html
If you scroll far enough down then you should see the different types of wellness types you can feed him/her


----------



## Potterhead34 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you so much and. Think I will be using wellness healthy weight since it has the least fat


----------

